# Marathon/CC- Biker im Raum Neumarkt



## Stefan74 (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
suche Mitfahrer/innenn bzw. Trainingspartner/innen die gerne auch mal flotter unterwegs sind.
Ich bin 39 Jahre alt und würde in Zukunft lieber in Gesellschaft biken.
Mein Freundeskreis teilt meine Leidenschaft leider so gar nicht.
Freu mich auf eure Antworten. 
Grüße Stefan.


----------



## DL4DAN (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo Stefan,

wann drehst Du immer Deine Runden? Und wo fährst Du immer? Komme aus Burgthann. Wenn mal in diese Richtung an nem WE kommst, meld dich mal. Evtl auch PN.

Gruss, Dany


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan74 (28. Juli 2013)

Hi Dany,
ist bei mir recht unterschiedlich da ich Früh- und Spätschicht arbeite. Wenns Wetter passt bin ich Samstags sicherlich am Start (evtl. um elf rum). Würde mich den Freitag davor bei dir melden.
Grüße Stefan.


----------



## xentia (12. August 2013)

Hi Stefan,
vielleicht klappt es ja mal, dass wir zusammen fahren. Bin erst seit kurzem in Neumarkt wohnhaft. Bin 44 und zeitlich auch nicht ganz so flexibel (nochmals Nachwuchs bekommen). Aber wo ein Wille ist ist auch ein Weg. Melde dich mal. Würde mich freuen. 
Gruß
Erik


----------



## Stefan74 (12. August 2013)

Hallo, hab dir ne PN geschickt!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. August 2013)

Bin auch aus der Gegend (Gemeinde Berg)


----------



## Stefan74 (16. August 2013)

Hi! Bin gerade im Urlaub. Melde mich wenn ich zu Hause bin.


----------



## MTB-Nicki (24. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen, bin gerade auf den Beitrag gestoßen. Wie siehts denn bei euch aus? Fahrt ihr regelmäßig?
ich bin 23, komme aus neumarkt, noch bin ich einsteigerin, aber will jetzt regelmäßig raus zum biken, am liebsten in gesellschaft


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. April 2014)

Hi,

hast ja schon im anderen Thread ein paar Antworten bekommen 

Ich selbst fahre meistens Mi und/oder Freitag/Samstag.


----------



## MTB-Nicki (25. April 2014)

Ja ich weis, wollt mich überall mal bissl umhören


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. Mai 2014)

Viele Grüße an den fleißigen Jäger(?), ich hab die Barrikaden auf dem Singletrail vom Tyrolsberg zur Bahnlinie weggeräumt. 

10 auf ~100m, Respekt dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (10. Mai 2014)

Welchen Weg meinst du, Zeugenbergrunde oder ein anderer?
Welche Barrikaden waren da?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. Mai 2014)

Gleich neben der offiziellen Zeugenbergrunde gibts da einen schmalen Weg an einem Hochsitz vorbei.

Rund um den Hochsitz waren feinsäuberlich alle paar Meter Stämme und Äste auf dem Weg.


----------



## scratch_a (10. Mai 2014)

Ah ok...weiß grad nicht, ob ich den schon mal gefahren bin.

irgendwie habe ich die Befürchtung, dass solche Probleme auch rund um Neumarkt immer öfter auftauchen. Bei bestehenden, älteren Wegen sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. Mai 2014)

Solange es nur Äste und keine Nägel (oder noch besser Drähte) sind gehts ja noch. 
Zw. Brentenberg und Peunting hat außerdem die Forstwirtschaft ordentlich umgepflügt...hübsch das


----------



## scratch_a (11. Mai 2014)

Den schönen "Rotkreuz" Wanderweg nach der Straße, die nach Ezelsdorf geht? 
Bin den Weg zuletzt im Februar gefahren, da hab ich mich aber immer etwas rechts vom eigentlichen Weg gehalten, weils da nebenan etwas schöner war. Der Hauptweg war da sehr bescheiden.


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Radsportfreunde.
Der SV Freihausen veranstaltet auch dieses Jahr wieder einen MTB Marathon.
Termin: Sa 19.07.14
Modus: Rennen und Tour
Anmeldung: www.SVFreihausen.de
Startplätze: noch vorhanden
Würden uns sehr freuen, euch in 92358 Waldkirchen begrüßen zu dürfen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (9. September 2014)

Fährt jemand zum Bike Marathon nach Oberstdorf? Vielleicht Fahrgemeinschaft...?

Gruss Thomas


----------

